# Look 585 max tire size



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

I would like to get 24mm tires for my 2009 585 but I'm really concerned about whether they will fit. I know it sounds strange but on the front there is a ton of clearance between the tire and the brake arms but on the back it seems very tight. I am using TRP960 brakes and currently running Vittoria Open Corsa 23's.


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

My 2010 585 Optimum XL frame clears 700x25 Conti GP4000s. But, the clearance at the FD clamp is close. Not sure it would clear on a smaller frame. The clearance at the brake bridge with Dura Ace 7800 brakes is OK.


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

pennstater said:


> My 2010 585 Optimum XL frame clears 700x25 Conti GP4000s. But, the clearance at the FD clamp is close. Not sure it would clear on a smaller frame. The clearance at the brake bridge with Dura Ace 7800 brakes is OK.


They work just fine on a large 585 too.


----------



## DasMud (Jun 8, 2003)

I've seen a wide range of brake bridge clearance on 585 models from 2007 - 2009. Some barely have clearance for a 23, while others have ample room for 25 and larger perhaps. Definitely a large variable in carbon layup.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 26, 2009)

I was about to post this same question

I have tested mine (2008 585, 6700 brakes) with the 23/25c specialized s-works tires and appear to have plenty of clearance left.

I intend to try it with 28s later in the week.

I have a race that will cross a few sections of gravel that I'd like to ride it on.


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

I am using a Vittoria 25mm right now on my 585.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 26, 2009)

I recently raced a gravel race (Royal 162) on my 585 with 700x30 Marathon Racers. Again, mine is a 2008.


----------

